# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Car rolls over bicyclist without hurting him - GIF

## Jon

Car rolls over bicyclist without hurting him. I've been enjoying this, ahem, _genre_ of web entertainment. I get to satisfy my human compulsion to view catastrophes, but I walk away just like the almost-victim: curious and relieved.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



Previously:

Hotrod drag race flipover crash, feet out the windshield, walkaway - GIF
Dragster breaks in half - photo and video
Train hits truck on tracks - video

----------

